# Recomend a good direct to garment shop that prints white ink?



## spiraldown420 (May 23, 2013)

Hello, there is no direct to garment shops in my area that can print my art in white ink on black t-shirt.Can anyone recommend a good business that can do this.looking for a small run,thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you checked at Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

I am in Illinois and have an Epson F2000 with the white ink. Let me know if I can help. We have no mins or set up fees. 

309-830-6279
or email me
[email protected]


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Why do all dtg companies state they have no minimums or setup fees? Isn't that pretty much the only benefits and goes without saying?


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

We are in Georgia and are DTG. If we are close enough for you we are interested.


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

DigitalMayhem said:


> Why do all dtg companies state they have no minimums or setup fees? Isn't that pretty much the only benefits and goes without saying?



They should list other things too...


----------



## Wickedcc (Apr 2, 2015)

I think No Minimums and set up fees is the big hook over screen printers, if you only want 5 shirts or 1 for that matter, a screen printer will most likely turn you away.


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello,
If you are still in need I can help. Email me at [email protected] and we can set up a time to talk. Located in Ohio


----------

